# You know it's time for a divorce when......



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Now this title and thread are meant to be nothing more than a silly distraction maybe a bit in poor taste but I woke up feeling this way so here goes.


You know it's time for a divorce when;

Your wife calls you by her boyfriends name during sex

Your wife gets a tattoo "property of the OM" on her a$$

Your wife sleeps with a full body pillow with the OM's picture on it

Your wife asks you if it is o.k. if the OM is in your family Christmas picture

You get the idea try to keep it silly and stupid because cheating is silly and stupid and sometimes you just have to laugh about it all.


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

You know it's time to divorce when ... Your husband's prostitutes start accusing him of giving THEM an std!!!

That's a definite green light to MOVE ON!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

You know it's time to divorce when...

Your husband asks you to "pretend" that he did not have sex with 20 prostitutes.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

You know it's time for a divorce when...

You find your wife clipping coupons for condoms and you were fixed years ago.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Now this title and thread are meant to be nothing more than a silly distraction maybe a bit in poor taste but I woke up feeling this way so here goes.
> 
> 
> You know it's time for a divorce when;
> ...


the fact that the wife is actually having sex with you is reason to NOT divorce...lol

your kids call you "daddy #2"

your wife starts locking her night stand drawers


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*You know that it's time for a divorce when...

You've been totally faithful to your spouse, and then subsequently discover that you've gotten an STD!
*


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

When WS denied that she cheated, you get sent a picture of proof sent to you, and . . . It must have been photo shopped.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

These are old jokes
You know it's time for a divorce when
You and your wife agree to only smoke after sex, you haven't had a cigarette in 4 weeks but she smokes 2 packs a day

You go to a bachelor party and your wife is in the movie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thrall (Sep 26, 2013)

You know it's time for a divorce when...

All the passwords on every single electronic device in the house has been changed to "imtellingyouthetruth". :rofl: 

I dunno, I'm not funny


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

You know it's time for a divorce when...

Your wife is moving out 
Your served D papers
You come home and find and the Neighbor doing the nasty in your bed


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

You know it's time for a divorce when...

Everybody on TAM/CWI tells you to.


----------



## Standing Still (Sep 26, 2013)

love=pain said:


> These are old jokes
> You know it's time for a divorce when
> You and your wife agree to only smoke after sex, you haven't had a cigarette in 4 weeks but she smokes 2 packs a day
> 
> ...



:rofl: Everyone needs some laughter with the pain. I have to admit these made me laugh out loud!


----------

